# beaded bell pattern-I have it!



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Have the pattern in an e-mail.Can't seem to get it over to HT.If any of you want it,Pm me with your e-mail address and I'll send itto each of you.It looks very much like the purple bell- guess you would just use colored beads in place of the pearls.-Robin(charliesbugs)


----------



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

Thank you so much for the pattern!
Kathie


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

ohboy ohBoy OHBOY! I've got the pattern too! now...to find some beads. might be quite a chore considering the state of my craft room.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you charliesbugs. Now to find time to try and make one LOL

hoggie


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I've PMed my email address to you. When you get time, I'd be forever grateful if you are able to send it to me.

If you're busy, anyone who has already gotten it could send it to me too. I'll PM my addy to whoever wants to.

Thanks again.

That bell brings back so many memories.


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sending to all of you who have e-mailed. Had some trouble with a couple , but it should have reached all of you now.I just need some time as well. (I'm still making silk arrangements and other things for my dgg Maddie's upcoming fund raiser.)Robin(charliesbugs)


----------



## qwerty (Jan 4, 2003)

Thank you so much for the directions. There is a bead shop in the valley about 10 miles as the crow flies. I'll be visiting them as soon as I get a few more of my winterizing chores done. Will let you know how they turn out.
qwerty


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I haven't received it in email yet. Has anyone gotten it??


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Ardie/Wi- did you get the pattern? If not, send the e-mail address again.I"LL try again.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

charliesbugs said:


> Ardie/Wi- did you get the pattern? If not, send the e-mail address again.I"LL try again.


Wisconsin Ann emailed it to me. Thanks for the offer and thanks again, Ann.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Thanks so much for the pattern!

Nita


----------



## Megan Gryczkowski (Nov 13, 2018)

charliesbugs said:


> Have the pattern in an e-mail.Can't seem to get it over to HT.If any of you want it,Pm me with your e-mail address and I'll send itto each of you.It looks very much like the purple bell- guess you would just use colored beads in place of the pearls.-Robin(charliesbugs)


Any chance I can get the pattern?


----------

